# Weed Grade



## gator (Apr 11, 2006)

Quick question:

Obviously when you see great, skunky weed, you're looking at a pure, unadulterated female. So when you see, say, mid-grade weed, is that the result of a hermaphroditic plant? And when you see some crummy schwag, is that a male plant or just a lower-grade hermie?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 11, 2006)

IMO....it is how the plants are cared for that gives the end result of killer green....most stuff you see that are crap is due to being grown for purely commercial selling...not for the art of growing

the hubby and i grew AK 47 and his buddy also did....ours was frost covered....his almost zero trichs on the leaves...heres a couple pics to show the difference in his and ours...ours first ..the buddys second


----------



## Insane (Apr 11, 2006)

I totally agree LL. IMO Even a 'lesser' strain can be a great smoke if it's grown well.

Beautiful looking plant by the way!


----------



## gator (Apr 11, 2006)

Interesting, thanks. So is a male completely incapable of producing THC or would it give a mild, schwag-type high?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 12, 2006)

the plants I just harvested came from a guy who told me how crappy the strain was and from buying his finished product, I agreed with him, but I took care of those plants to the best of my ability and when I cut them down they were soooooo frosty!!! Some of the better weed I 've smoked lately if I may say so my self! So take the advice from the pro's here like I did and soon you'll be growing some bomb assed weed too!


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 14, 2006)

There's nuthin wrong with a little shwagg, Hense AZshwagg!HA HA HA!!!J\K





			
				gator said:
			
		

> Interesting, thanks. So is a male completely incapable of producing THC or would it give a mild, schwag-type high?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 14, 2006)

gator said:
			
		

> Quick question:
> 
> Obviously when you see great, skunky weed, you're looking at a pure, unadulterated female. So when you see, say, mid-grade weed, is that the result of a hermaphroditic plant? And when you see some crummy schwag, is that a male plant or just a lower-grade hermie?


*Whats up gator. Let me first say that all buds come from female plants. When you get mid-grade weed it's just the results of either crappy genetics or crappy growing. Same thing goes for schwag. It's not a male plant or a hermie its just crappy genetics or crappy growing. I can take a seed from some schwag and make it some of the best green weed you have ever smoked. It all depends on how it's grown and the genetics. *


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 14, 2006)

Low Grade = Bad Growing.. Bad Genetics...  ie.) Mexican Dirt
Mids = Decently Grown Weed...   ie) some kinds of government grown weed.. or found when large amounts of pot are grown at the same time.. what i have noticed.
Highs = The Best of the Best... Your Grow... or Bomb ass Homegrown from a friend. haha!


----------



## massproducer (Apr 14, 2006)

I agree that the bests weed comes from a well grown plant with lots of TLC, but with that said, every strain has genetic traits and limitations.  You can not grow a plant past its genetic potential.  creating the ideal enviroment will unlock the upper limits of the strains potential.  The fact is that most commercial growers, grow commercial strains, which is not to the benefit of the end smokers.  A commercial growers goal is not to produce the best weed possible it is to produce the most weed possible.  
When choosing strains to grow you are faced with a dilima, do you want to grow the strain with the greatest potential, or do you want to grow a strain with the biggest yeild.  Most people agree that pure haze is the best weed in the world, but for a commercial grower this is the last thing that you would want to grow for numerous reasons.  Firstly being that it takes up to 15 weeks to flower, secondly the yeilds are very small.

Another thing to consider is a persons personal preference.  Some people like heady up highs while others enjoy narcotic body highs.  I like body highs and as such grow Hash plant, Many of my friends do not really like this weed because it is too strong and does not make them laugh, but me on the other hand love this strain.


----------



## ninfan77 (Apr 15, 2006)

Well put mp.


----------

